# AeroPress pressure



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If I plunge the AeroPress quicker, hence increasing the pressure through the grinds, I'm thinking that in theory it will extract more solids (higher TDS). Anyone tested this or know if it's true?


----------



## RolandG (Jul 25, 2010)

Can't say I've tested, but theoretically it would also reduce contact time, so lower TDS. Use of multiple filter papers (increasing resistance) might allow similar extraction time with different pressures, for a comparison experiment? (sorry, doubt I'll get a chance to do this myself, but would love to hear if someone else does







)


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Cheers mate. So many trade-offs! higher pressure (increasing TDS?) versus lower steep time (reducing TDS).... higher resistance from multiple papers (increasing TDS?) versus fewer solids getting through? (reducing TDS)

I'm in the middle of logging a few experiments on this on my blog.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

Increase filter papers to increase pressure. Grind finer to reduce steep time = increase TDS?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah, I'd like to increase TDS without grinding finer.


----------

